

Pad your JSON - secobarbital
https://jsonpad.herokuapp.com/

======
mooism2
From the name, I thought it was for reindenting json. Although I'm not au fait
with json jargon.

~~~
secobarbital
Ahh yes padding isn't the first thing that comes to mind when first
encountering the acronym JSONP.

